# There a little slow on this but oh well...



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

About six months slow but oh well.

https://www.prisonplanet.com/amazon...our-home-every-time-they-make-a-delivery.html
.

And then, serves them right, deactivating so many drivers for illegitimate reasons, or none at all.

https://www.prisonplanet.com/trump-...bezoss-site-wipes-billions-off-its-value.html

Makes me want to write the Pres. But I know I will get a canned response from his staff, unless a few thousand of us do. Perhaps I should put these in the Facebook forums. ???


----------



## Bygosh (Oct 9, 2016)

Wake me up when you have a reputable source. And stop reading that bullshit.


----------



## DeathByFlex (Nov 29, 2017)

"For those who'd prefer not to have photos of their doors or shrubbery sent to them, customers can opt out of the service on the Amazon website under the help and customer service tab."​
So that's why the app sometimes skips the photo when leaving the package at the door. I thought it was just faulty logic...you know, like Alex Jones! lol!!!1!


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

Well it also skips it if you have two or more with different names.


----------



## Frœsty (Aug 14, 2016)

CatchyMusicLover said:


> Well it also skips it if you have two or more with different names.


not even a majority of the time therefore not a reason for the photo op skip.


----------



## uberstuper (Jan 2, 2016)

CatchyMusicLover said:


> Well it also skips it if you have two or more with different names.


Not true ,not here ... Everyone needs to realize what happens in your city doesn't necessarily happen in other cities..



DeathByFlex said:


> "For those who'd prefer not to have photos of their doors or shrubbery sent to them, customers can opt out of the service on the Amazon website under the help and customer service tab."​
> So that's why the app sometimes skips the photo when leaving the package at the door. I thought it was just faulty logic...you know, like Alex Jones! lol!!!1!


You mustn't have an personal Amazon account and order stuff, because theres been multiple notifications about that


----------



## DeathByFlex (Nov 29, 2017)

uberstuper said:


> You mustn't have an personal Amazon account and order stuff, because theres been multiple notifications about that


Guilty... Amazon is crushing all the small businesses so I do my shop'n at the local Walmart while I still can. /irony,sarcasm,haha/


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

uberstuper said:


> Not true ,not here ... Everyone needs to realize what happens in your city doesn't necessarily happen in other cities..


Er, I'm in Vegas too. So unless the iPhone app works differently from the Android, your post makes no sense.


----------



## uberstuper (Jan 2, 2016)

CatchyMusicLover said:


> Er, I'm in Vegas too. So unless the iPhone app works differently from the Android, your post makes no sense.


Apparently my Android phone does work differently than your iPhone so my post makes total sense


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

No, I use an Android too.
Maybe you're misreading what I'm saying:

Normally, one is forced to take a picture when there's a single package.
If there's two or more, one is only forced to if the names match (and addresses I assume though that would be rare if it ever matched names but not addresses).


----------



## uberstuper (Jan 2, 2016)

Okay maybe you have something there. Even tho I feel like I have taken pictures even when both names didn't match . Will pay closer attention . On a side note I am very careful if I can't take a picture for multiple packages and not being able to get ahold of the homeowner. Had an incident around Christmas had three packages taken from one door with no picture taken cuz the homeowner opted out.


----------



## Frœsty (Aug 14, 2016)

I thought about posting this earlier for the newbies. I have read we "are forced" to take photos. 

When I did the white vans and photos were introduced to us, we were told not to photograph people, license plates and inside homes. If we were unable to photograph the package without capturing any of those, we could simply select help and select the option, "unable to take photo." I would also suggest that you do not take photos of packages you left in mail boxes, because you would be transmitting evidence to amz of you commiting felonies. 

Could someone tell me if Flex training has been updated to reflect this or are you guys left to assume that taking selfies with the packages is perfectly legitimate. I have not looked at the training for a long time.


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Frœsty said:


> I thought about posting this earlier for the newbies. I have read we "are forced" to take photos.
> 
> When I did the white vans and photos were introduced to us, we were told not to photograph people, license plates and inside homes. If we were unable to photograph the package without capturing any of those, we could simply select help and select the option, "unable to take photo." I would also suggest that you do not take photos of packages you left in mail boxes, because you would be transmitting evidence to amz of you commiting felonies.
> 
> Could someone tell me if Flex training has been updated to reflect this or are you guys left to assume that taking selfies with the packages is perfectly legitimate. I have not looked at the training for a long time.


Can we take pictures of animals?


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

I do all the time, especially the ones trying to bite me.


----------



## Frœsty (Aug 14, 2016)

good to see others do this as well. I used to try to lure the animals into the shot. And I accidently got a guard chihuahua peeing on a package I tossed inside the fence... Retake Photo, Unable to Photograph...

Dear god, 177 stops! You doing flex on the side, too, Chitown Uber ?


----------

